# Budweiser American Ale



## Greg (Nov 4, 2008)

Really not half bad. Actually pretty decent. Would I choose it over a whole bunch of other beers? No, but overall, an okay beer...


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks for the tip

i just tried the Harvest Moons...not bad either


----------



## Chris I (Nov 4, 2008)

I wasn't impressed, at all.  Could be because I had a dogfish 90 before hand


----------



## drjeff (Nov 4, 2008)

Chris I said:


> I wasn't impressed, at all.  Could be because I had a dogfish 90 before hand



Man,  that's like driving a Mustang GT after you just got out of a Porsche Carrera GT.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 4, 2008)

Haven't tried it yet, but looking forward to it!  I will give any beer a chance!:beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll try one at the bar sometime..they are promoting the hell out of it..but I've been stuck on Magic Hat #9


----------



## drjeff (Nov 4, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'll try one at the bar sometime..they are promoting the hell out of it..but I've been stuck on Magic Hat #9



American Ale and Magic Hat #9 have a bunch of similarities in flavor/finish.  Both have a solid hoppy finish,  although no apricot taste for the american ale


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 4, 2008)

A big thing for me is how fizzy it is..if it's too fizzy,,it can change the flavor and my perception of the beer.  Anyway are they making 40 ouncers of Budweiser American Ale???


----------



## roark (Nov 4, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Man,  that's like driving a _focus_ after you just got out of a Porsche Carrera GT.



IFYP.

Seriously, Greg, this beer is worthy of a comment? :roll:

It's all about shelf space. Don't settle for this crap. (or #9 for that matter...) 

It kills me going to the grocery store and being totally ambivalent (or less) about well over 90% of what is on the shelf. Maybe I've got some wacky taste or something, but there are so few beers available locally that even interest me... I make a point of commenting on it whenever I see the beer guy. 

American Microbrews offer a tremendous variety of styles, if you can only find them. :???:


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 4, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'll try one at the bar sometime..they are promoting the hell out of it..but I've been stuck on Magic Hat #9



no fruit in my beer please.  Magic Hat is good stuff. but #9 is too weak and fruity for me - don't like Fat Angel or Jinx either..but Blind Faith, HiPA, Humble Patience, Roxy Rolls...all great beers.  Wife and I got invited to the Magic Hat Halloween party at the brewery back in 2001...they had a "special" brew that night, a cross between the Blind Faith and Humble Patience...hoppy, malty, and creamy...DAMNED good beer.:beer::beer::beer::beer:

I'll give the Bud American Ale a chance...not a big fan of anything else they do but I'd like to see if they've tried to make something that can make a micro brew drinker happy.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 4, 2008)

Go out and get yourselves some Fat Tires sheeple.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 4, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Go out and get yourselves some Fat Tires sheeple.



Flat Tire...no thanks...lived in CO for a year and every local's night was Flat Tire...I like more taste in my beer...Full Suspension Pale Ale..now we're talking


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 4, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Flat Tire...no thanks...lived in CO for a year and every local's night was Flat Tire...I like more taste in my beer...Full Suspension Pale Ale..now we're talking



Then may I suggest an Arrogant Bastard?  One of my favorites.  Actually I had a few with Hardline a few months ago.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 4, 2008)

Gotta love the United State's biggest beer producer capitalizing on the craft beer market. A no brainer for AB really... now BUD drinkers can pretend they are drinking craft brews while still drinking a BUD. I would be willing to try a BUD American Ale but I wouldn't pay money for one.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 4, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Gotta love the* United State's biggest beer producer* capitalizing on the craft beer market.



Sam Adams has been brewing craft beer for a while.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 4, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Sam Adams has been brewing craft beer for a while.


Oops, thanks for catching my error on that. AB definitely produces a lot of something, that is for sure. 8)


----------



## hardline (Nov 4, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Then may I suggest an Arrogant Bastard?  One of my favorites.  Actually I had a few with Hardline a few months ago.



they just came out with his older brother double bastard.
http://www.arrogantbastard.com/doublebastard/index.html

pretty good but not as good as the original.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 4, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Oops, thanks for catching my error on that. AB definitely produces a lot of something, that is for sure. 8)



I actually wonder what the story is with American Ale.  Did they plan it before the purchase?  Was it the first order of business after the purchase to keep the "All American" branding that Bud has enjoyed?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 4, 2008)

hardline said:


> they just came out with his older brother double bastard.
> http://www.arrogantbastard.com/doublebastard/index.html
> 
> pretty good but not as good as the original.



Well...I'M BUYING, next time.  Thanks again!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 4, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I actually wonder what the story is with American Ale.  Did they plan it before the purchase?  Was it the first order of business after the purchase to keep the "All American" branding that Bud has enjoyed?



Gotta think the brewmasters had this one in the works long before Inbev opened up their check books this summer.  If not that's damn impressive to go from brewing R+D and mass market design in less than 3 months!


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 4, 2008)

This was in the works for a while from what I understand.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 4, 2008)

Chris I said:


> I wasn't impressed, at all.  Could be because I had a dogfish 90 before hand



LMAO! A 90 Minute would make gasoline taste like water after! 

I had the Bud American Ale at a friend's house...and at the packie when they were giving out samples. I was pretty impressed. I'm used to Bud being...well...Bud. So to have something with a little snap and flavor was a nice change.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 4, 2008)

Glenn said:


> LMAO! A 90 Minute would make gasoline taste like water after!
> 
> I had the Bud American Ale at a friend's house...and at the packie when they were giving out samples. I was pretty impressed. I'm used to Bud being...well...Bud. So to have something with a little snap and flavor was a nice change.



If you did a blind taste test with Bud American Ale and 3 or 4 other "decent" reputation Ales,  I'd bet that very few folks would guess that it's a Bud product.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 5, 2008)

I saw Budweiser wing sauce the other day in the grocery store, i wasnt about to pay 4bucks for it when tabasco was half the price but it looked good, anyone try it??


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, the Ale's not bad, but I'm not going out of my way for it either. 

I'm still waiting for my locals to get the Roxy Rolles in. It's torture...this span between Nov. April with Rolles and the hIPA are the high points for Magic Hat these days.


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 5, 2008)

On the same note, the new Michelob crafts aren't all that bad either...again, if I have a choice I'm not too inclined to buy it over something else, but if it's super cheap, I'll go for it every now and then.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> If you did a blind taste test with Bud American Ale and 3 or 4 other "decent" reputation Ales,  I'd bet that very few folks would guess that it's a Bud product.




I bet you're right. It certainly surprised me.


----------



## Marc (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone know what specific style of ale this is supposed to be?  Or are they "inventing" their own style(sort of like the "weasel piss" category invented by Busch...)?


----------



## Glenn (Nov 5, 2008)

Marc said:


> Anyone know what specific style of ale this is supposed to be?



It's "American". :flag:  








j/k I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 5, 2008)

frozencorn said:


> Yeah, the Ale's not bad, but I'm not going out of my way for it either.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my locals to get the Roxy Rolles in. It's torture...this span between Nov. April with Rolles and the hIPA are the high points for Magic Hat these days.



Should be close now as the "winter brews" are rolling out.  Just yesterday at lunch,  I overheard the waitress saying that they had just received their first keg of sam adams winter.  Mmm, spiced winter brews,  cold weather, snow, skiing   Yup, the good time of the year is coming!


----------



## migs 01 (Nov 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Really not half bad. Actually pretty decent. Would I choose it over a whole bunch of other beers? No, but overall, an okay beer...



I agree with ya.

this is my favorite:
http://www.innisandgunn.com/index.htm


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Really not half bad. Actually pretty decent. Would I choose it over a whole bunch of other beers? No, but overall, an okay beer...


Did it give you a buzz?


----------



## WJenness (Nov 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Should be close now as the "winter brews" are rolling out.  Just yesterday at lunch,  I overheard the waitress saying that they had just received their first keg of sam adams winter.  Mmm, spiced winter brews,  cold weather, snow, skiing   Yup, the good time of the year is coming!



Agreed!

I blame my roommate for this recent warmup btw.

He declared that fall was over, and thus would not be ordering a keg of Sam Octoberfest like he had originally planned (We have a kegerator), but instead, was jumping right to Harpoon Winter Warmer (Christmas in a glass I call it).

The Good: Harpoon Winter Warmer is coming to a kegerator near me.

The Bad: It won't taste the same in the 50-60 degree weather we're having.

It will get cold again soon though.

-w


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 5, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Then may I suggest an Arrogant Bastard?  One of my favorites.  Actually I had a few with Hardline a few months ago.



hey, no need to get all personal!  :lol::beer:  I'll give it a shot...if I can find it.


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2008)

I knew the beer snobs would have a field day with this one... :lol:



ALLSKIING said:


> Did it give you a buzz?



Yes, and that's what's most important, right?


----------



## 2knees (Nov 5, 2008)

bought a 6 of this the other day.  5 are still sitting in the basement for our next party.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yes, and that's what's most important, right?


You got it.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2008)

2knees said:


> bought a 6 of this the other day.  5 are still sitting in the basement for our next party.



That good huh? :lol:


----------



## Marc (Nov 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> I knew the beer snobs would have a field day with this one... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and that's what's most important, right?



So will huffing paint.


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2008)

2knees said:


> bought a 6 of this the other day.  5 are still sitting in the basement for our next party.



Come on. A proud boozer like yourself has beer lying around? I'm disappointed.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Come on. A proud boozer like yourself has beer lying around? I'm disappointed.



i have standards.

i'm no snob in any regards except when it comes to beer.  I just cant drink swill.  and that tasted like swill to me.  

btw, i went back out and bought a 12 of sam adams to cleanse my pallet.


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2008)

2knees said:


> i have standards.
> 
> i'm no snob in any regards except when it comes to beer.  I just cant drink swill.  and that tasted like swill to me.
> 
> btw, i went back out and bought a 12 of sam adams to cleanse my pallet.



Like I said in my initial post, there are probably a hundred other beers that I'd rather drink, but come on, it's not _that _bad.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Like I said in my initial post, there are probably a hundred other beers that I'd rather drink, but come on, it's not _that _bad.



its monkey piss pure and simple.  :wink:

no its not that bad.  i was just expecting more.  not sure why, but i was.


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2008)

2knees said:


> its monkey piss pure and simple.  :wink:
> 
> no its not that bad.  i was just expecting more.  not sure why, but i was.



See? That was your problem. With Budweiser on the label, I wasn't expecting much, and was pleasantly surprised. It is all relative though.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 5, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> you mean you actually have sampled monkey piss in order to make this comparison?;-)



yes but then i upped my standards, so up yours


----------



## Glenn (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm a reformed beer snob. My "regular ol" beer was Harpoon IPA. Then I started getting out of my 20's and into my 30's. Suddenly, heavier beer required more time at the gym. So I sloooooooooooowly transitioned. I was on gin and tonics for a short spell. But going to bed on a Tuesday night with the spins curtailed that adventure in a hurry. I now drink Mich Ultra. Never thought I'd be drinking it, I was the last person to like a "big name" domestic beer...let along a "lite" one. Although the 15-20 lbs I've dropped in less than year has made it worth it.


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2008)

Harpoon IPA is my go to beer most of the time.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 5, 2008)

I still love it...I just don't have it as often.  :???:


----------



## drjeff (Nov 5, 2008)

Glenn said:


> I'm a reformed beer snob. My "regular ol" beer was Harpoon IPA. Then I started getting out of my 20's and into my 30's. Suddenly, heavier beer required more time at the gym. So I sloooooooooooowly transitioned. I was on gin and tonics for a short spell. But going to bed on a Tuesday night with the spins curtailed that adventure in a hurry. I now drink Mich Ultra. Never thought I'd be drinking it, I was the last person to like a "big name" domestic beer...let along a "lite" one. Although the 15-20 lbs I've dropped in less than year has made it worth it.



I can relate to this one.  Substitute Long Trail Ale for Harpoon IPA and Bud Lite for Mich Ultra and I've pretty much made that transition over the years too   Taste buds vs. scale - unfortunately sometimes the mechanical device wins out  :beer: ;(


----------



## Glenn (Nov 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I can relate to this one.  Substitute Long Trail Ale for Harpoon IPA and Bud Lite for Mich Ultra and I've pretty much made that transition over the years too   Taste buds vs. scale - unfortunately sometimes the mechanical device wins out  :beer: ;(



:grouphug: 

:lol:


----------



## drjeff (Nov 5, 2008)

Glenn said:


> :grouphug:
> 
> :lol:



Much better than the "beer belly bump" 

:lol:


----------



## 2knees (Nov 5, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I have ... just the other night I poured several bottles of ale left in a six pack down the kitchen sink drain because I couldn't bear to swallow another drop of the stuff ...



i just wanted to use your signature in a post.  :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Nov 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Much better than the "beer belly bump"
> 
> :lol:



Ain't that the truth! :grin:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 5, 2008)

just had a Shock Top brewed by AB.....pretty good


----------



## drjeff (Nov 5, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> just had a Shock Top brewed by AB.....pretty good




Try their Wild Blue if you like blueberries.  Another AB offshoot, pretty tasty, and at 8% A.B.V. it is a good "weapon of choice" for the quicker buzz :beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 5, 2008)

2knees said:


> i have standards.
> 
> i'm no snob in any regards except when it comes to beer.  I just cant drink swill.  and that tasted like swill to me.
> 
> btw, i went back out and bought a 12 of sam adams to cleanse my pallet.


Sam makes a lot of swill. I know, I used to drink a lot of Sam. Sam is the Bud of the craft beer market.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Harpoon IPA is my go to beer most of the time.


Mine to for the last half dozen years or so though recently I have tried to mix it up more. Harpoon IPA almost tastes too light to me now after having sampled so many hefty beers and taken on Double Bag as my other go to beer.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Nov 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> See? That was your problem. With Budweiser on the label, I wasn't expecting much, and was pleasantly surprised. It is all relative though.



If it's not as good as Genny Cream Ale, then why pay more?


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 5, 2008)

Life's too short to drink cheap beer.
But, cheap beer is better than no beer.
Usually.

Big ups to Greg for at least giving it a fair shake. I've thought about it, wondering if it's possible for AB to remember how to make a decent beer. I feel sorry for the head brewers there- they must feel so beat down by the accountants. Do you think they console themselves late at night, saying "Sure, it's a shite beer, but it's the best shite you can make for less than 1.2 cents/can."


----------



## 2knees (Nov 5, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Sam makes a lot of swill. I know, I used to drink a lot of Sam. Sam is the Bud of the craft beer market.




i thought i was being a snob.  You take it to a whole new level.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 5, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Mine to for the last half dozen years or so though recently I have tried to mix it up more. Harpoon IPA almost tastes too light to me now after having sampled so many hefty beers and taken on Double Bag as my other go to beer.



you call sam adams swill yet you drink long trail.....

something smells here.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 5, 2008)

2knees said:


> you call sam adams swill yet you drink long trail.....
> 
> something smells here.



I'll be the first to admit that most Long Trail isn't the best. But Double Bag is in a league of its own. One of the best damn beers around. And it makes most SA taste worse than swill. Like I said, I say that coming from being a Sam Adams Boston Ale drinker for my first two or three years of legal drinking age. Any one that worships Sam as a truly good beer needs to live a little bit.



Yea, I am a beer snob. I enjoy drinking beers that taste good. So what?


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2008)

Not a fan of Double Bag. Sneaks up on me too quick and then it's too late. I'll drink merlot if I want that effect. Drinking some more Bud Ale swill tonight.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Drinking some more Bud Ale swill tonight.



:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 5, 2008)

Marc said:


> Anyone know what specific style of ale this is supposed to be?  Or are they "inventing" their own style(sort of like the "weasel piss" category invented by Busch...)?



Classified as an amber ale.  Two row barley and caramel malt.  Bittering  and aroma hopped in the boil and dry hopped in the secondary.  All ingredients are grown in the U.S.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 5, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Any one that worships Sam as a truly good beer needs to live a little bit.




You're waaaayyyy out of your league.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 5, 2008)

I never said I wouldn't drink Sam or that Sam is like a Bud or anything. It is not truly piss like Bud is so my swill comment was a little exaggeration. But c'mon... what would you put on par with Sam? If I am way out of my league... batter up! Let's talk good beers and let's talk what a Sam compares with.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 5, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Let's talk good beers and let's talk what a Sam compares with.



keystone light.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like 2knees is messin with me :lol:


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 6, 2008)

While I won't agree with the assessment that Sam is swill, none of their products really excite me anymore. Ditto with Long Trail Ale...though I love their IPA. 

Gotta wonder with IPAs becoming all the rage if Sam might start to produce their version on a larger scale than in the mix packs. 

There's also this I'd like to try....friend of mine had them the other night and was raving...and he's a huge Harpoon IPA fan. 

http://www.harpoonbrewery.com/index.cfm?pid=116620


----------



## severine (Nov 6, 2008)

Geez, and I thought I was so enlightened because my father and his family love Rolling Rock while I usually stick with Sam Adams/Hefeweizen/Magic Hat #9.  Guess I'm still in the swill market.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 6, 2008)

I forgot to mention...not only do I drink Mich Ultra...I do so out of cans. 

*gasp*


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2008)

severine said:


> Geez, and I thought I was so enlightened because my father and his family love Rolling Rock while I usually stick with Sam Adams/Hefeweizen/Magic Hat #9.  Guess I'm still in the swill market.




Generally speaking swill vs. good stuff rule of thumb.  If it's sold many supermarkets - probably has swill tendencies(although there are some smaller independent supermarkets that do have good beer selections).  If its sold in ALL package stores - probably has swill tendencies.  If it's sold in only a few package stores with usually no more than 2 or 3 4/6 packs on the shelf probably not swill - then it just gets down to what happens when it hits your taste buds.

Bottomline in my book,  cold beer is kind of like sex,  even when it's bad, its still pretty good


----------



## roark (Nov 6, 2008)

frozencorn said:


> There's also this I'd like to try....friend of mine had them the other night and was raving...and he's a huge Harpoon IPA fan.
> 
> http://www.harpoonbrewery.com/index.cfm?pid=116620


 
The leviathan is very good. I still prefer stone ruination or dfh 90. It's nice to see more Imperial IPAs on the market!


----------



## Marc (Nov 6, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Classified as an amber ale.  Two row barley and caramel malt.  Bittering  and aroma hopped in the boil and dry hopped in the secondary.  All ingredients are grown in the U.S.



Thanks Beano.  Amber ale... aka... the most boring ale we could muster.


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 6, 2008)

Agreed on the Ruination. The Victory Hop Wallop is also excellent. I like it better than the Hop Devil.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 6, 2008)

Late in on this.  I have not intention of trying it.  I  paid $10.99 for a 12 pack of sierra nevada yesterday and $9.99 for a 12 pack of Saranac Pale ale.  No need to change, High end beer at low end prices. Well I lied I bought I got 2 twelve packs of each. Market Basket Hudson Nh.:flag:  Ya no deposit either.:smash:  Went out to get milk for the weekend,:roll:


----------



## Vortex (Nov 6, 2008)

i just re-read this thread. Roark is the right one to have a micor brew with, but I would not share his bourbon, needs a better tansportation device.:flag:


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2008)

Now Sam and anything being sold in a supermarket is considered swill? Geez, you guys are beer snobs... :roll:


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> Now Sam and anything being sold in a supermarket is considered swill? Geez, you guys are beer snobs... :roll:



Nope, I purposely left myself ALOT of leeway with that one   And I will never put Sam in the swill category.  It was the first legal 6 pack I ever bought when I turned 21 and has been one of my staples ever since  :beer:  :beer:

Heck, I've been to many a supermarket (mostly in small towns) that have a beer selection that will rival almost any package store!  Although in my mind, for beer selection fun, there's very few places that can top Yankee Spirits in either Attleboro or Sturbridge, Mass.  Whenever I go there, 2 things are certian #1 I'm in there for atleast an hour and #2 I'm spending atleast $100


----------



## roark (Nov 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> Now Sam and anything being sold in a supermarket is considered swill? Geez, you guys are beer snobs... :roll:


 
The last 20 (and I feel, in particular the last 5) years have seen some incredible innovation in the craft beer market. Unfortunately very little beyond the American interpretation of standard British Ales has made it to my local supermarket shelves. 

Harpoon IPA, Sierra, Smutty Pale, etc. are fine. Just not exciting. There are a lot of stellar American microbrews out there- if you can find them. That's why I get so annoyed by marketing like Bud American Ale that is just more of the same. It's an obvious ploy to take up shelf space. With the local beer distributor on board, the "good" stuff can't get through. I have to go to VT and pay redemption + sales tax just to get what I consider a "good" beer. And it pisses me off.


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 6, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Nope, I purposely left myself ALOT of leeway with that one   And I will never put Sam in the swill category.  It was the first legal 6 pack I ever bought when I turned 21 and has been one of my staples ever since  :beer:  :beer:
> 
> Heck, I've been to many a supermarket (mostly in small towns) that have a beer selection that will rival almost any package store!  Although in my mind, for beer selection fun, there's very few places that can top Yankee Spirits in either Attleboro or Sturbridge, Mass.  Whenever I go there, 2 things are certian #1 I'm in there for atleast an hour and #2 I'm spending atleast $100



I've always meant to get there, but now I certainly will make it a point. Also good, Cork's in Mansfield, although since they got the go to sell hard liquor (and their former, awesome beer man left), they've really slacked on bringing in new and exciting micros. And their prices have become exorbitant.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2008)

frozencorn said:


> I've always meant to get there, but now I certainly will make it a point. Also good, Cork's in Mansfield, although since they got the go to sell hard liquor (and their former, awesome beer man left), they've really slacked on bringing in new and exciting micros. And their prices have become exorbitant.




WELL worth the drive up 84.  Almost like a trip to Disney for a beer/wine/booze in general lovers!  Better than Table and Vine IMHO

Basically, the Sturbridge location is less than 1/2 mile off 84 on Rte 20 West.  Unfortunately whenever I goto Vermont I have to drive right by there


----------



## severine (Nov 6, 2008)

There's a liquor/wine shop in Torrington near Wendy's that has a lot of different beers.  Even some you can buy by the bottle from over the pond.  There was a point when I would pick up a few by the bottle just to try different flavors.  I'm lazy these days, though, and just hit the grocery store while I'm there already doing the shopping. Plus that liquor store is where I smashed a bottle of coconut rum over the counter a few weeks back, so I'm a little embarrassed to go in there right now.


----------

